# No Spark, No Injector Pulse... ECU or Crank sensor?



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi All,

On way home today my car cut out completely and rolled to a halt. The Apexi hand controller first thing was showing the apexi splash screen for a lot longer than normal (talking a few mins here), also now doesnt light up with the logo at all?

However have checked and nothing at the injectors and there's no spark either as it wont start on carb cleaner... presume a immobiliser would only cut one or the other?

Turns over fine (or did, is flat now)...

Should I be looking at the crank sensor or Apexi ECU at this point?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Alex


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh and on a side note does anyone have a standard ecu lying around near banbury that wouldnt mind me borrowing it to try? 

Thanks,
Alex

Edit: "When I turn my car on I get a clicking relay noise and the hand controller dies 
This is related to an ECCS / Power source wiring problem. Either the PowerFC does not have the right voltage, a chip/circuit is damaged in the PowerFC or the unit is possibly faulty. When I fried my PFC due to a misconfigured wiring loom I had this problem. "

I remember when it died at first when trying it there was a loud clicking noise and the hand controller had stopped working.. so not sure if it'd be that...

http://www.paulr33.com/powerfc-faq/powerfc-faq.htm#62


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

So opened up the Apexi and found some water drops, put it in airing cupboard and checked out the circuit borad, looks fine. So put it back in the car and it now works as normal on the commander (screen works as normal, no relay noise etc) - but car still wont start. Now smells of fuel but not sure if i flooded it when first refitted the apexi as the battery was pretty much flat... although left it a hour or so and still wont start even with jump leads on the car 

At a loss of what to try next really... although Apexi does show fuel duty when turning over... and hicas light is flashing on turnover dont know what this indicates?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Remove the plugs, unplug the CAS(disables the injectors), crank for 30 seconds to dry out the bores. Pore a tea spoon of oil in each bore, re-fit plugs, plug in the CAS and try and start the engine.

I've encountered this before.

PS, I have 2 tyres you might be interested in.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> Remove the plugs, unplug the CAS(disables the injectors), crank for 30 seconds to dry out the bores. Pore a tea spoon of oil in each bore, re-fit plugs, plug in the CAS and try and start the engine.
> 
> I've encountered this before.
> 
> PS, I have 2 tyres you might be interested in.


Hi mate, thanks for the post...

Tried it, no luck... took a quick check for spark and there's no spark. Have checked the injectors and they're getting a pulse as normal so they now work fine post airing cupboard for the apexi.

Do I now need to investigate the apexi circuitboard more or could it have shorted in the apexi and blown the igniter which feeds the coils?

Checked fuses and none of them are blown which would've been a easy fix 

Also RE tyres, ended up changing wheels again (second time in as many weeks) which came with tyres that are fine for the time being so am ok for now, thanks for bearing me in mind though


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeh, no spark? That would be new ground for me, can't really offer you any advise there. 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Dane89 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds like its been hit with a power surge of some sort to much voltage for some reason has probaly blown something down the line if a fuse hasent blown doesent mean something else hasent , all spark and injection is controlled by ecu so its weird that you have fuel and no spark maybe blown the coil packs but i doubt it would smoke all of them in one hit .


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

No worries R32 Combat, thanks for your input though 

Dane: Thought the same, its likely that water in the ecu could've easily caused a surge or a short in a circuit.

Not enough posts to throw a wanted post up for a ECU to borrow from anyone near Banbury. Think I may pinch gf's car tomorrow and pick up a Ignition Amp from Didcot if the seller gets back to me.. either get it running or just eliminate 1 thing and sell it back on for what i pay for it i guess


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Got the ignition amp from didcot today and back up and running now


----------



## Dane89 (Feb 14, 2011)

Great , good to hear your back on the road . 
Dane .


----------



## Bibz (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi where is the ignition amp located on r35 gtr thanks


----------

